# Abu Dhabi V Dubai



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm curious as to the pros and cons of both cities. What does Dubai have that Abu Dhabi hasn't and vice versa?

Please be objective


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

The Metro!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

An hour and twenty min drive to work on the good days on the death tailgating maddash racetrack of a road between the two vs twenty min drive to work. The drive knocks out on average 3 hours of my day on top of the 12 hours. Rough. 

In my opinion, Abu Dhabi is more diverse in that you are stuck living amonst everyone and different nationalites are spread out all over the city. In Dubai you have huge areas that you will rarely find a different culture then the norm there, making it very segregated. Some people though see this in dubai as a plus over abu dhabi. 

Abu Dhabi is not pet friendly, at all. They are banned I believe from being walked anywhere in the city. If you have a pet and you wish to bring it, then hands down, do not move to Abu Dhabi. 

Taxi's are cheaper in Abu Dhabi or maybe things are just closer so it seems like it? Dubai is a very spread out city and those taxis really start adding up if you want to go out drinking and is on the other side of town. The metro doesnt run late at night, when people who are drinking could really use it.

Less staring in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Wot jynx said but no idea about the staring. 

AD is a lot quieter and less brash than dxb. To some people that means it's dull. Having lived in both cities I've seen the pluses and minuses of both. 

Dubai does have too many expat ghettos eg marina, ranches, palm, where you really could feel you were anywhere in the west 98% of the time. In AD you have to mix much more with people other than you own ethnic group. 

AD accommodation is expensive but after that I think thinks are generally cheaper as there aren't many tourists. I think Dubai Marina/downtown must be two of the most expensive areas in the UAE for day to day spending. 

If you have the chance I'd suggest spending time in both cities to get a feel for where you'd rather live. If your thinking of doing the commute then defo try it for a few weeks before making any commitments. It is seriously unpleasant!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

With that nick name "Sarita la Gatita"you should definitely live in Dubai period LOL.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Traffic in Abu Dhabi would put me off living there, in Dubai it's rarely ever that bad.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Gav I commute between both and the Dubai traffic is by far worse whatever time of day. Sure downtown AD is v slow due to all the traffic lights but most of the roads eg corniche/ sheikh Khalifa highway/khaleej al arabi run far better than szr/al khail rd etc. Distances in AD are also usually a lot shorter. 

Really depends on your commute but most of my AD colleagues who live in town have much shorter commutes than people I worked with in Dubai during my 5 years working there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> If you have the chance I'd suggest spending time in both cities to get a feel for where you'd rather live. If your thinking of doing the commute then defo try it for a few weeks before making any commitments. It is seriously unpleasant!



We're taking a trip to AD in a couple of months and will pop over to Dubai. Very much looking forward to visiting


----------



## Tylerv (Jun 6, 2012)

*Help needed with moving*

I have two options one being Dubai and the other Abu Dhabi. Does anyone have advice on accomodation for a european women in both or any links to flat/house sharing in both? Ideally a nice play with swimming pool, gym facilities etc...but on a shared basis. Its all new to me. I am planning to transfer with work as they have opened new offices but i need to know what questions to ask them with the transfer ie. visa, sponsorship and do we get benefits which include flights to the uk once a year. Does anyone know any of these or can suggest any questions i may need to ask my company before i go? any advice etc... thanks


----------



## UAE UAEEE !! (Jun 2, 2012)

Mmmm I have been in both emirates and I like both of them!  but maybe I would say Abu Dhabi to live and work and Dubai to go out and have fun...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Tylerv said:


> I have two options one being Dubai and the other Abu Dhabi. Does anyone have advice on accomodation for a european women in both or any links to flat/house sharing in both? Ideally a nice play with swimming pool, gym facilities etc...but on a shared basis. Its all new to me. I am planning to transfer with work as they have opened new offices but i need to know what questions to ask them with the transfer ie. visa, sponsorship and do we get benefits which include flights to the uk once a year. Does anyone know any of these or can suggest any questions i may need to ask my company before i go? any advice etc... thanks


Not sure why you'd dig up a dormant thread rather than starting a new one.

Read the sticky threads for general information.

Benefits depend largely in your contract and what you negotiate.


----------

